# Blasphemy?



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

my thoughts exactly. I think they would be fun to make, for me a challlenge but what to do when they are done?


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

YESSS!!!!! Exactly!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


Your shawl.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

You never see people in the UK wearing shawls, at least I haven't.
Probably someone will prove me wrong though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

No its not Blasphemy.... lots of those shawls are shawletts and are worn around the neck like a scarf... cowboys call them rags they are a nice decorative item for the office of going out... cowboys wear them to keep the grit and sun off their necks... and to cool down if its gets too hot they can dip them in water...

the longer shawls are usually worn inside to keep the chill off the shoulders... usually in church or meetings, Some where them around the waist. You just need to be in the right place... you probably won't see them in the grocery store or the mall... but in the higher end department stores the clerks might be wearing them as a fashion accessory... I don't know where I'll wear mine.. to be honest I am spending a awful lot of time on this and have been wondering once its done then what do I do??? It may go to my sister who is a Minister she could get better use of it...


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

I wear shawls frequently during our short winter here in the low desert of Southern California. A coat is just too hot for me. My favorite is the three square type because it does not fall down your back, but I do use a lot of small shoulder types.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep one in my car all the time and use it when we go in to chilly restaurants - even in the summer!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I have knit a couple shawls which I call "house shawls" They are both triangular shawls...made of sport weight wool and I use them in the winter. My house is heated with woodstoves and I have no central heat. The upstairs can get chilly at times..even the downstairs can..so I find my shawls very warm, comfy and practical to keep my shoulders warm. Flimsy lace shawls would be of no use to me. That being said...I have been looking at "shawlettes" and will probably be making a couple some time soon. I am thinking they would look quite nice used with my winter coat..either inside the coat or draped over the shoulders on the outside.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I wore mine last evening while sitting out in the gazebo when the sun was setting.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

I went out shopping with a group of women last week and they were all wearing shawls but me! And no they weren't all knitters and most were young women. I have a friend who wears hers to the movies because its always cold in there. I have also seen them in church. I think i need to take the plunge and make one for myself.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like a shawl around my shoulders when I am home. Especially in the winter, I seem to be either too warm or chilled. The shawl is easy to wrap around when chilled and easy to thow off when warm. I also wear a pretty shawl over the shoulders of my good winter wool coat. It sticks so no chance of it slipping off. As for me a shawl is just a large scarf.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I take one to the bowling center with me. When not bowling I tend to get a little chilly, and is nice to have something easy off and on to ward off the chill since most centers are kept cold enough you could hang meat in them.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to have one this weekend to wear to a wedding we are attending in Michigan. Temperatures can be cool at night, and air conditioning can sometimes be turned up too high for comfort. A sweater just isn't dressy enough to go with my dress, but a shawl would be lovely. 

I don't know that I would wear one normally, but for special occasions, I'm sure one would attract lots of compliments - especially with some of the beautiful shawls I've seen here on the knitting forum.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I wear shawls here in Florida, because it is rarely cold enough for a coat or jacket in the winter and restaurants and movie theaters are so cold in summer. it is a common fashion statement here also. very practical garment.

it is also useful to put around the shoulders of very thin friends who are always cold when we entertain by the pool in the evenings in the spring and fall.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I caught the shawl bug well over 20 years ago and made several for myself and I have worn them. Not so much now because of the rural setting in which I live. But when I worked in the "big cities" I wore shawls in Spring and Summer over business suits. They make nice wraps when there is a chill in the air, but it isn't inclimate enough for a heavy coat. They also make nice in-side wraps when heating or air vents are causing drafts. I have one shawl that I call my "bed rag", because I wear it over my shoulders when I'm reading in bed -- of course, I've fallen asleep in it many times hence the "rag" designation -- it needs to be re-blocked. With the judicious use of shawl pins, wearing a shawl can easily be a hands free experience -- you would probably be surprised at how easy they are to wear. The one thing I've found that makes wearing shawls difficult is the "over the shoulder" straps on handbags. Straps and shawls don't really go well together. And lastly, I've enjoyed the challenge of using an exquisite fine yarn to make a lovely piece that simply can't be found anywhere else and one which is basically inexpensive compared to the cost of yarn for sweaters, etc. You get a lot of knitting for a relatively small investment.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Curious - the responses and the question....
I have a few... keep one at church. As I play in the worship band and frequently feel colder than the others, it is right next to the piano and so I can grab it whenever needed... It has also been used by other members, at my approval, when they are cold...
At home I have a ton of blankets.. My DH laughs at me when I am cold and he is so hot he sweats...

But you could always make them and gift them. I know there are many sources on here and off line that would welcome your hand made gifts...


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

How many shawls can one person have? As many as she wants.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Please remember that a lot of these shawls are Prayer Shawls and are worn by the elderly and ill in nursing homes and hospitals. These are usually made by church groups but many are made individually for such folks.


----------



## thurs_office_helper (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two shawls. One I knit from a silk yarn. I wear it for formal nights on cruises. The other my husband crocheted and I wear it when I'm dressed up-like for church- and the weather is a little cool.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For my husband's graduation ball, I wore a borrowed shawl; it was the mid-70s. Since then, I've knitted and crocheted dozens of shawls and given more away than I've kept, but I always have one at hand wherever I am - at any time of year. If I lived in a land where air conditioning was unknown, I wouldn't need one in summer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I wear them when I'm at home. With two cats underfoot I'm constantly standing in a draft as I open and close the front door for them!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For my husband's graduation ball, I wore a borrowed shawl; it was the mid-70s. Since then, I've knitted and crocheted dozens of shawls and given more away than I've kept, but I always have one at hand wherever I am - at any time of year. If I lived in a land where air conditioning was unknown, I wouldn't need one in summer.


Exactly! Even here in Colorado where the weather can be wild and wacky there is often the need for a shawl or wrap in the summertime. Just because it's 90 outside doesn't mean the temperature inside won't be on the chilly side.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I can see the use of them for covering shoulders in air conditioning (in fact, I'm knitting one that my sister requested for that purpose), but just not for me - I very seldom dress up and am past the sleeveless stage. I did wear one once as part of an outfit that I wore to a wedding and found it extremely annoying to keep it on my shoulders. To each their own.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Thanks All Defenders of the Shawl! I now, at least, 'get it,' but I'm just not sure they're for me. . . wrong climate and life style, I guess. Obviously you who wear and knit them, love them. Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I think of shawls I think lacy and fancy.. now I would love a nice warm long one to keep me warm while we are outside on the deck in the evenings.. I wear poncho's all the time.. I just cut a hole in the middle of one of those fleece blankets you can get in the grocery store.. my newest one is bright pink.. I need to get a more muted one..lol I want to make the Milk Run for myself it looks nice and warm.. I have seen others but the ones I'm drawn too are more on the lines of a cape than a shawl.. If you look up any of the key words in Ravelry you will get them all.... look up Shawls, ponchos, capes, wraps, you get all the patterns for them.. so I guess they are all similar in some ways..


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I wear a fleece shawl instead of a jacket a lot of the time, especially when travelling. My knitted shawl to wear around the house is HUGE. It hangs to the floor at the back and the tails are long enough to wrap around me and tie in the back so that it stays on, my arms and hands are free to do other things. Even though there is an afghan on the couch, dh grabs the shawl if he wants to lie down for a short snooze. I have another one as a WIP, because I always wanted to do a 'wedding ring' shawl. I haven't worked on it for a while, and silly me, thought I would remember where I left off...


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think they are beautiful and challenging to make but not very useful. I have made a few to wear for decorative purposes only. I made one full sized using a worsted weight yarn as a gift for my aunt.
But for now I am working on more useful projects.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Dare I say it but I also think the same about shawls. I do not see folks wearing them in the UK except. very old ladies of which I am one but have never worn a shawl. There used to be a craze for wearing stoles are these regarded as almost the same. I think the lacy shawls are absolutely gorgeous but have not taken on in the UK. 

I landed my self in enough trouble about your lovely dishcloths.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

You surely made me smile - because I have thought the same thing. I have one friend who feels every special occasion dress needs a shawl - but I have never seen her wear one.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh! My! oh deary me! I have told a big big fib. Here is me wearing a shawl far right.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

While I haven't actually seen anyone wearing a shawl, I do have a couple that I use here at home when I need a little extra warmth around my neck and shoulders, and one DIL had me make several for her to use when she goes to church - she says it's often quite chilly inside.....


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I wear them if I am sitting somewhere, just to keep the chill off, or if the air conditioning is just too much. They seem to be "just enough", when a sweater or a coat is just too much. Does that make sense? I also wear the fancier ones to accessorize a special dress. I have never worn one and not gotten compliments on them.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

For me, it's to combat air conditioning that's too cold, and it's because in Spring, Summer and Fall here it's cool in the mornings, but not necessarily cold enough to want to carry around a jacket. Also I like them for knitting in bed in the Winter, or knitting on the couch, since I can be warmer but still have my arms free to knit or crochet. Also our beaches are cold, so even in summer I bring one along.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

A small shawl can be used to dress up a plain outfit. I love the concept of shawls, but I am way too hot natured to actually wear a Miss Marple size shawl! Way too big, too! But I did make a very minimal size one with yarn that contained shiny threads, very lacy, and I wore it over a plain black outfit to chaperone a Prom. It was so lacy that I didn't get too hot! Plus I had control of the air conditioning for the venue.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, the first time I wore a shawl was for a fancy occasion. And I did wear a fancy shawl to the wedding of my mother's next daughter. However, other than those two times, I wear shawls any and every where. Most are hole-less, not the fancy lacy ones. Most are more-than-semi-circular, just because those stay put far better than rectangular or triangular ones.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


Sensitivity and tact, among other things.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I have knitted many shawls by a pattern that I loved and have lost. I wear them when it is too warm for a coat and too cool to go without -- sweater weather. Besides that, if it is a beautiful shawl, like I think mine are (I kept 2), I can wear them on occasions when we go out and I am not in jeans. Does not matter what the rest of my clothes look like because the shawl covers the worst and gets all the attention. The pattern is one that is shaped so that it stays around your neck and does not fall off. You would not want to wear it to do something active, like housework, but for warmth and show, it is perfect. I asked if anyone knew where I could get the pattern back, but no one knew.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I wear mine. Some around my neck as a modified scarf, others draped around my shoulders to keep warm or just because it looks good.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Amen!


JBSD said:


> How many shawls can one person have? As many as she wants.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Sensitivity and tact, among other things.


I thought her question was very sensitive and tactful. Your response was a bit snippy. 
What am I missing?


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I love shawls. I wear them over my coat in the winter like a big scarf. They're nice on a cool summer evening. Or just make them to make them. Sometimes we do that, don't we? I also make a lot of shrugs. It's cold here in the winter and a shrug at work keeps the shoulders and chest warm. I've made over sixteen shrugs in one year. They have to match things!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I used to think the same thing. Then I knitted one as part of a KAL on this site so that I could work on some of the skills needed. From the moment I stretched that wadded ball of knitting out on blocking wires I was hooked.


Just Drene said:


> Dare I say it but I also think the same about shawls. I do not see folks wearing them in the UK except. very old ladies of which I am one but have never worn a shawl. There used to be a craze for wearing stoles are these regarded as almost the same. I think the lacy shawls are absolutely gorgeous but have not taken on in the UK.
> 
> I landed my self in enough trouble about your lovely dishcloths.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, the first time I wore a shawl was for a fancy occasion. And I did wear a fancy shawl to the wedding of my mother's next daughter. However, other than those two times, I wear shawls any and every where. Most are hole-less, not the fancy lacy ones. Most are more-than-semi-circular, just because those stay put far better than rectangular or triangular ones.


I like the more than semi-circular for the same reason. That was the shape of my lost pattern. Could you refer me to some of the more-than-semi-circular patterns that you are familiar with? Please and thank you.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

JoanValJoan said:


> I thought her question was very sensitive and tactful. Your response was a bit snippy.
> What am I missing?


I agree 100%, Joan. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have neither knit nor croceted a shawl. However, I have taken to wearing the large middle eastern scarves of nice cotton or light wood. I wear them either as a neck scarf or when dressing up (rarely) as a shawl. My sister and I both have neck issues (mine degeneration, hers surgery scar) an have been told to keep our necks warm. I am considering making my own, but I am extremely fussy about what goes on my neck, so not sure I would wear it if unless it was ultra soft like a silk. I also have this shawl like sweater like thing that was left behind after our wedding reception that is really neat. I have no idea what it is called, but it allows for hands free wearing.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Recently attended my granddaughter's piano recital. One of the mother's there was wearing a very pretty shawl (looked store bought). I have two that I wear to church, both were store bought and were given to me as gifts. I made Dee's Ashton shawl last year and wore it like a scarf/bandanna during the colder months. Here in Florida, it's rarely cold enough to need a heavy coat, and shawls are perfect on cooler days and for wearing in cold restaurants and theaters. I'm planning to make the Ashton again, only bigger this time, as I would love to have a dressier shawl to wear for more formal occasions such as a wedding.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

me too!!!


BBatten17 said:


> I agree 100%, Joan. :thumbup:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I have several shawls that I knitted for myself

When I was working in a office, I had my office shawl, the office almost always was too cool for me...which is now my general all purpose house shawl.

I keep a shawl on my computer chair.

And shawls are NOT just for wearing 

Currently two of my lace shawls are putting time in as 'home decor' shawls. One is tacked by two corners over the top half of a window to filter the light. The other is a wall hanging. A few times I have draped a shawl over a end table, etc.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a link to a half-circle shawl. http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/half-circle-shawl.html


----------



## PattyJK (Apr 30, 2013)

I think if you really want to try your hand creating one, donating them to a nursing home would be a great idea.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm considering making an eyelet based shawl for myself...because the woven shawl can and will put me to sleep.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I have spent the day...not doing housework ...not knitting...but trying to find out about how to design my own crescent/semi-circular shawl. I found lots of info...maybe too much...my brain is on overload now 

Thought I would share this site which may be useful for some. The cheatsheets seem to give a good visual as to shawl shaping.

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

PattyJK said:


> I think if you really want to try your hand creating one, donating them to a nursing home would be a great idea.


Yes, that is a great idea. Also, prayer shawls for friends or family who have a serious illness, mourning the loss of a loved one, or enduring other life crises.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I wear mine at home to keep the chill off...much nicer than a sweater when "extra" long sleeves are not needed. I also wear them to church and concerts. I see more and more ladies wearing them now.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually do wear shawls! In the summer if wearing a sleeveless dress to church, to late afternoon/evening cookouts cause it cools down quickly after sunset, to someone's house who I know keeps air conditioning low. In the fall/winter I have one on the back of my chair to throw over my shoulders while knitting. The one a dear friend made for me always feels like a hug.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

If i made a shawl.. wich i certainly am once i have the time to know one (after my last day of work) i would wear it EVERYWHERE! The grocery store... pet food store..work..outside taking a walk (like i takes walks..sheesh) If i knit up one of these shawls that the ppl are posting or even one of Dees creations.. i would be soooo proud of my self..the work and the skills alone would be worth it.. i would wear it untill it turned into a rag ...but thats just me 



Susie


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I wear them all the time (or at least have one handy). I keep one made from Sugar & Cream cotton on the back of my charir at work, and another in my car. I have one that goes with my winter coat and several that were made to go with a certain outfit. I recently attended a convention where every event (banquet, luncheon, etc) was in a different color theme - so I took neutral outfits and switched shawls and accessories to keep up with the look of each party. I made a couple of shawls out of crochet cotton for light summer wraps - just enough to cope with AC drafts, or to cover my shoulders in places like Church.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I made one this past winter, it was not lacy or girly, it was more functional, my house is always cold and I always like being wrapped up when i'm on the computer or couch.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Do not sweat it, this is a good observation. Shawls are for those who like them, if you do not wear shawls or anything else, then you do not buy it or make it -- just use the st you like on something you do make for yourself.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I have one at my workplace and always bring one to my place of worship.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I keep one in my car all the time and use it when we go in to chilly restaurants - even in the summer!


I do the same thing. The AC in some restaurants is so cold, and a shawl around your shoulders is perfect to keep from freezing.


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I wear a shawl when its chilly indoors but not cold enough to put the heating on. Also I take one with me when I visit one of my friends whose house is cold and they do not notice it, I wear it as I enter the house in an attempt not to upset her


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

I think shawls are more of an American than a British thing. However I love the idea and as England, particularly of late, is bit of a draughty place I am putting a shawl on my to do list. Hopefully shawls will catch on.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well they don't seem to be worn much here in the UK. But I have an "at home" one because it is so cold, even now, and I am as mean as possible with central heating. I made an "at home" one for a friend also, who has very painful arthritis and finds it comforting.

My shawl is made from remnants and I got a bit over-enthusiastic about the size, much to the joy of my skinny greyhound!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I wear the shawls I knit. I work in air-conditioning and go to cold restaurants and stores, and they are easy to carry, quick to throw on and keep my just warm enough.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

This is amazing. I was wondering the same thing. What is the shawl craze all about? Some are truly beautiful, but I just don't have any interest in making one. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

I am a school teacher and you never know what the temperature will be in my classroom! I keep a shawl I made on the back of my desk chair. It is a large rectangle made from homespun. It looks pretty there and has come in very handy on days when the heat isn't working properly.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

brendurham said:


> You never see people in the UK wearing shawls, at least I haven't.
> Probably someone will prove me wrong though.


I knitted one-a square that I folded in half and wore over my head to a winter staff outing.It was stolen from the cloakroom.Somebody in the U.K. wears them it seems.


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

shawls are to be used on a fresh evening when sitting on a porch, or when going to a garden party when it is not warm enough to go in a dress without sleeves or going to any romantic place...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

brendurham said:


> You never see people in the UK wearing shawls, at least I haven't.
> Probably someone will prove me wrong though.


The only women i see wearing a shawl is the hippy type long skirts , layered clothing etc.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Sensitivity and tact, among other things.


Hahahahohoho hehehahahaha - best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## patsykelly (Feb 16, 2013)

that just sounds so lovely . Here I am in cold damp uk having had to revert to puting the heating back on and back to winter wooies . Ah to sit in a Gazebo watching the setting sun


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I am one of those brave knitters who loves to knit lacy shawls and wears them, even though I live in a very conservative hunt-fish-camp- minded part of PA. I'm the only one I see wearing lacy shawls, but I don't care. It has become my fashion signature, and they keep me warm.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I can see the use of them for covering shoulders in air conditioning (in fact, I'm knitting one that my sister requested for that purpose), but just not for me - I very seldom dress up and am past the sleeveless stage. I did wear one once as part of an outfit that I wore to a wedding and found it extremely annoying to keep it on my shoulders. To each their own.


A shawl over a shirt & jeans would look nice i should think reading all the comments on shawls i think i will have a go at knitting one as i have noticed there are some nice shawl clips to hold them together , i expect i'll get alot of people looking as its very rare to see anyone wearing a shawl over here


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a shawl which I occasionally wear watching The Box in the evening, but more frequently I wear a long shrug, with cuffs, and a tie cord in front so it doesn't sllde down or slip off.

I also have some stoles / pashminas tucked away but, likewise, few opportunities to wear them - and they do tend to slide down!

If you watch the period films, shawls are often worn draped across the middle back, dangling over the lower arms /elbows - did they slip, or were they pushed?!

Edna C


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I have only knitted one shawl & it was a cosy, plain triangle for my mother to wear instead of a bed jacket which she finds harder to put on & off in bed because of her arthritis. The shawl she is able to drape around herself without getting out of bed


----------



## Lorriekisch (Mar 17, 2011)

I knit shawls and donate them to the nursing homes the patients love them and I see the ladies wearing shawls in church also


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I am considering making a 'cheer-me-up' shawl in peacock shades, I'm collecting up the various yarns I'll need. So hard to decide on the pattern too - nothing too large, as I am quite rotund and I fear a shawl will make me look even more of a haystack!


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

Lorriekisch said:


> I knit shawls and donate them to the nursing homes the patients love them and I see the ladies wearing shawls in church also


I used to work in a nursing home and many of the patients enjoyed wearing shawls as they are light weight and warm. Some lucky enough to have someone to knit for them would match their outfits


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I think the dressy ones are great for school dances, proms and Christmas hops. Matching shawls are good for weddings too. A good gift for the bride to give the bridesmaids.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a shawl that my sister made me years ago. It is a long strip with tassels on the end. I used to wear it to church in the spring and fall. Wondering if it is too out of style to wear anymore? Haven't seen one for years.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the look and feel of shawls. I've made a couple for myself and some "play shawls" for granddaughters so they can play princess. I admit that I don't wear them out to stores or whatever often, but maybe I will start and who knows perhaps they will catch on . I do like to wear mine on a chilly evening when the coal stove is not on or when it's windy and cold despite the stove later in the year. The very lacy pretty ones are eye catching as a fashion accessory and the ones I've seen on KP are just fabulous.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here I am with my husband wearing "Spring's Dance". We were on a cruise to Holland. But I wore the same to church on Sunday. I wear them here is Florida to keep the chill off whenever I go to a restaurant where the air conditioning is to cool.

Here is also the pattern for Spring's Dance.


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont have one but think they would be great for a breastfeeding mom. May have to make one


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter makes some and needs them in work. Her office is an ice cube 24/365. Myself they are from another time.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Like many of you, I couldn't imagine why anyone would want/need a shawl. I needed to use up left over sock yarn so decided I would make one. I wear it often when it's chilly but not cold enough for a jacket. Made a second one.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

We've had this discussion before. I live in England and I knit and wear shawls. I have them in all colours and weights - light for summer and heavier for winter. I find them much smarter than cardigans and I hate tailored jackets. They are easy to carry around (the light ones go in my bag until needed. I knit them for other people and they love them and ask for more. I just don't understand why so many people say they wouldn't wear a shawl. What do you wear in the evening when you are dressing up? A shawl is the only option!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have knit both triangular and rectangular ones. I always think they look very O.L (old lady). Most of the ones I knit were requests for someone else. I got one as a gift. A rectangular one, and I love it. But...I wear it like an oversized scarf. Not just around my shoulders. I also have 2 triangular ones (Feza alp oriental rounded shawl) which I also wear as a scarf. The point of the triangle is on my chest, then the ends go around the back of my neck and back to the front. So cute that both my daughter (22 and 25) want one. Lots of fringe and chunky yarn. Maybe called a shawl, but, not in my book. 

You see so many people wearing triangular shawls as scarves. Celebs and stuff. That's how I wear mine. Still keeps you warm, and you look super trendy. Plus, I have short hair and the back of my neck often gets chilly. 

Google the different ways to wear shawls, you may see them in a different light. The one my BFF made me is red, and I hear I look great in red. I kind of wear it off center. I put it behind my neck. The short end just goes behind my left shoulder, and the longer end comes over it. I also wear it bundled up under my denim jacket in the fall. 

Find out what works for you. There are no rules how to wear it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

One for a breastfeeding mum is a great idea. Wish I had one when I went to a football match and had to feed my baby facing about 500 men. I was complimented by the ticket lady though ....


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Sensitivity and tact, among other things.


Really?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


The first shawl I ever knit, several years ago, I use frequently through the winter months when sitting at the computer. Great for keeping the droughts (drafts) off my back.

The second one, I wore to dinner while on our first trip to Mexico over a sleeveless dress - we'd been seated with another couple from our hotel, and at the end of the dinner, one of the other ladies commented on the shawl, and how she'd enjoyed looking at it all evening because it reminded her of how her grandmother was a knitter.

I've since worn shawls often- either around the house when a sweater would be too much, or out to dinner for either warmth over short sleeves (even in summer, air conditioning can be too much, and outdoor functions can cool quickly).

I have made many shawls - I use them all at one time or another!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't own one and have no where to wear one. I think I would lose or forget it and it would be a nuisance to think something would slip off my shoulders.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Gotta chime in one more time. Off topic. When I joined this site I read rules about playing nice. I listened to them. But, I see snippy comments and I think it's rude. I rarely post now. I read stuff without signing in. I don't dare create my own topic anymore. Afraid my feelings will get hurt. Probably from here on out I'll just read stuff and not post, like I was doing.

I am sure no one cares. Just putting out there. If you gotta be rude, why are you here? If you don't like it, why are you here? I don't like it, so I will just not post, and send a personal message if I chose to respond.


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I currently have 3 cloth shawls in my tote I carried to work, I wear wraps and shawls all the ime because I dislike the chill of air conditioning. I mostly have fabric ones but will start knitting one as soon as I have untangled the yarn.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Gotta chime in one more time. Off topic. When I joined this site I read rules about playing nice. I listened to them. But, I see snippy comments and I think it's rude. I rarely post now. I read stuff without signing in. I don't dare create my own topic anymore. Afraid my feelings will get hurt. Probably from here on out I'll just read stuff and not post, like I was doing.
> 
> I am sure no one cares. Just putting out there. If you gotta be rude, why are you here? If you don't like it, why are you here? I don't like it, so I will just not post, and send a personal message if I chose to respond.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I made several for my mother's church. They keep them on hand for the ladies to use when the air conditioning is too high. I made one for me,use it around the house during winter when I am knitting/ crocheting to keep the arthritic shoulders warm. Would not and do not wear it to the store, would lose it. But I do like it around here. Personal preference.


----------



## Rita123 (May 17, 2013)

Shaws are great for elderly. They chill easy and that tid-bit of soft cozy yarn around their shoulders or on their lap is a great comfort. I wonder if anyone uses shaws for other reasons. Sometimes I think it would be nice to have one as I get comfy with that new book on a chilly fall evening.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I wear my Ashton Shawlette all the time to work. I wear it as a scarf and have received a lot of compliments. See picture.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I wear my shawls to Church. I love the compliments I get. Most of mine are the skinny thread very lacy kind. Mostly I do them for myself or dd. I love to make them, the lacier the better. Sheriet


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many are gifts to people who want to take the chill off while sitting. I've seen them as lovely light wraps with dresses for weddings etc.



Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

JoanValJoan said:


> I thought her question was very sensitive and tactful. Your response was a bit snippy.
> What am I missing?


I thought it was a fair question and she's entitled to her opinion. I love 'em and wear 'em and that's my thing.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

My daughter is a shawlaholic. lol. Any excuse to wear one and she's sporting it. She has one her grandmother owned that was made for her and wears it for every special occasion.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I've made two shawls - one for my Best Friend who got remarried 20 years ago (lasted 3 months!) and I have NOT seen her wear it since.

I also made one for myself that I wore to her Wedding (I was the Maid of Honor) and have NOT worn it since. When my Grandaughters went to their Proms, etc. wearing gowns, I offered to lend them my shawl to wear in the evenings. They all refused saying it was too "old fashion"!!!!

So, my beautiful shawl remains hidden in a bottom of a drawer.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I wear shawls frequently, i keep one at work, i keep one in my car and i normally wear one at church. i see more women and younger women wearing more and more shawls all the time. I love to wear one in the evening when i watch TV or i am curled up reading a book. they come in extremely handy when traveling to conferences as they seem to keep the rooms way to cold. try it you will be amazed. they bring people comfort for those who are sick and those who are struggling. it is like a hug and when alone can bring comfort like someone hugging you.


----------



## SandyH (Apr 22, 2013)

My sister wore the beautiful cream shawl I knit for her wedding, and was admired everywhere she went that day. A few of her friends asked me I if I would knit one for them, so now have 4 orders, but they won't be exactly the same as my sister's, it was a one-off made just for her. My 2 sisters and I wear them a lot in the winter, but not so much in the summer. Norfolk, England, must be the shawl wearing county over here.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Here I am with my husband wearing "Spring's Dance". We were on a cruise to Holland. But I wore the same to church on Sunday. I wear them here is Florida to keep the chill off whenever I go to a restaurant where the air conditioning is to cool.


Very pretty shawl...I love the colour and also the yarn weight. It looks like cobweb.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Gotta chime in one more time. Off topic. When I joined this site I read rules about playing nice. I listened to them. But, I see snippy comments and I think it's rude. I rarely post now. I read stuff without signing in. I don't dare create my own topic anymore. Afraid my feelings will get hurt. Probably from here on out I'll just read stuff and not post, like I was doing.
> 
> I am sure no one cares. Just putting out there. If you gotta be rude, why are you here? If you don't like it, why are you here? I don't like it, so I will just not post, and send a personal message if I chose to respond.


Sorry you had that experience. There are truly so many wonderful people here on KP. Give us a second chance. 
Sincerely,
Kathy
PS as for shawls I am wearing one right now over my lounge wear as I sit on the porch and enjoy my tea & KP.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

This thread is so interesting. It is also interesting that folks seem to knit different types of shawls (design and yarn weight)and use them differently...according to wear they live. Lighter,lacier shawls...fancy shawls..plainer shawls, dress up shawls...everyday shawls. Wear them out to dinner..to church..around the house. Just goes to show how versatile a shawl can be!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

You have made me decide to knit a shawl even though I havn't seen anyone wearing one in Oz.


wordancer said:


> I have several shawls that I knitted for myself
> 
> When I was working in a office, I had my office shawl, the office almost always was too cool for me...which is now my general all purpose house shawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I wear one of my many many shawls virtually every day when I go out fall thru winter........


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am making my first one for me, myself and I and have no idea when or where I will wear it since we spend the summer at our lake cottage and live in bathing suits, shorts and tee shirts. Maybe when sitting out at night--- which is almost always lovely by the lake. OR into the ACed restaurants - church? Maybe not....awkward. But I am having fun & will promise to wear it!


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

Shawls also look lovely draped over a chair as a decorative accent when they aren't being worn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do not keep my house really warm in the winter and when I start to feel a chill I just grab one of my shawls. Also, if it is a bit chilly when I go to check my mail it is very easy to just grab a shawl and go out to check it! I can be sitting in front of the computer and be chilled and use one and then throw it back at the next hot flash! Many uses for them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nitnana said:


> I am making my first one for me, myself and I and have no idea when or where I will wear it since we spend the summer at our lake cottage and live in bathing suits, shorts and tee shirts. Maybe when sitting out at night--- which is almost always lovely by the lake. OR into the ACed restaurants - church? Maybe not....awkward. But I am having fun & will promise to wear it!


The perfect place for your shawl. I am right now on my porch in the Adirondack's and wearing my shawl. It is wonderful when we are sitting out at night by the campfire and perfect for evening boat rides. You will get lots of use at the lake as I do. Enjoy!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> Gotta chime in one more time. Off topic. When I joined this site I read rules about playing nice. I listened to them. But, I see snippy comments and I think it's rude. I rarely post now. I read stuff without signing in. I don't dare create my own topic anymore. Afraid my feelings will get hurt. Probably from here on out I'll just read stuff and not post, like I was doing.
> 
> I am sure no one cares. Just putting out there. If you gotta be rude, why are you here? If you don't like it, why are you here? I don't like it, so I will just not post, and send a personal message if I chose to respond.


The very first photo of a knitted item I shared on here garnered an obnoxiously rude remark. It was evidently from a 'troll' new to the site. I was shocked due to the kindness and thoughtful posts of others here.
Please don't hesitate to share. An encouraging word or post of admiration go a long way to knitters. Those who choose to be rude don't deserve to be acknowledged. Ignore them.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I wear all of the ones I have. Love them!! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have knitted several shawls for myself and wear them quit often..but most of them go to nursing homes for those cold arms and shoulders..this allows me to play with patterns i would never use for self, but they perform a needed service.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Not bulky or uncomfortable like a blanket when I'm out and about or just sitting.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I made a lovely one a couple of years ago for my son's wedding. A lovely soft wool in raspberry to go with the georgette floral dress I wore. Felt lovely in it. However, I have never had occasion to wear it since but I can use it as a snuggle wrapped round me when it is cold or am feeling down


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I am making my sister a shawl to wear to a wedding in July. The wedding is outside however the reception is inside. She is easily chilled so a shawl seemed to be the answer. I am using a white yarn with a silver thread running through . I chose a some what lacy pattern. I also wear shawls in the winter to keep the chill off.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Many shawls are designed so that they hang in balance and won't slip off the shoulders. Decorative shawl pins help hold others in place. Also, have you ever had to sit in-between HVAC zones...cold air blowing on one side and warm air blowing in the other? (This describes my cube at work). Just throw the shawl over your chilly arm and leave your warm arm free to breathe.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I totally agree! I made a beautiful one several years ago but it gets on my last nerve to wear and have to fiddle with it constantly - and yes I have tried pins.
It lives in a trunk now because I never wear it.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree-kind of. I just finished my second..the first I made for my childhood bestfriend..the second will probably go to another bestie. I know they will use them. As far as never seeing them worn...well...I see them being worn in Atlantic City casinos where the temp is kept about the same as a meat locker and these ladies looked fantastic and cozy. In fact, that's why I began knitting them. This may be like knitted socks..which anyone who has worn them knows why.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Yesterday I spent most of the day looking at shawl designs trying to see which ones might stay on the best. It seems as if those with some shoulder shaping might stay on well. I am wondering if a Faroese shaped shawl would be good too. I saw some that were sort of squared off in the back...as opposed to pointed...these sort of caught my eye.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I wear mine in the summer where the air conditioning is turned way down. Once on a trip I had to buy a sweatshirt to wear since it was freezing in the rooms where meetings were held.


----------



## sharonsok (Mar 30, 2013)

Dear Meyow

I am one of those shawl makers. We have a crochet/knitting group at my church called Hooks &Sticks. We make the shawls as comfort/prayer shawls. We distribute them to our shut-ins, hospital patients, chemo patients. As a chemo patient myself the shawls are a welcime comfort as most chemo patients tend to get cold during treatment. We also make chemo caps, afghans, prayer patches etc etc anything that can bring comfort ti another. Sometimes we also send things to our missionaries overseas or those affected by disaster.
I hope this answers your question.
Blessings
Sharon


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I haven't ever seen anyone wear a shawl in my area either. It would be fun to make one but I know I won't wear it and I already have made and gifted too many knit projects that don't get worn. I guess I would have to consider it a pretty piece of art if I made one and not expect to ever be used. That's not ever going to happen.


----------



## sharonsok (Mar 30, 2013)

What a shame! Why don't you donate it. I love mine especially when getting my chemotherapy.


----------



## sharonsok (Mar 30, 2013)

Make them and donate to hospitals, nursing homes or to a prayer shawl ministry.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have made my Mother and myself beautiful shawls to wear to my sons wedding, I have been trying to get mum into shawls and capes as she has trouble these days in putting cardigans on. The shawls and capes are great as you just through them over your shoulders and you can get very nice pins or brooches to do them up with in the front so they don't fall off.

I haven't ween many people here in my area wearing them but we don't have to be like the rest of the mob do we.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I have one my daughter gave me for Christmas a couple of years ago. She said she hesitated to do so because she thought it would make me feel old! I got a good laugh out of that considering I was 80 at the time. I wear it around the house in the winter. Let's me keep the heat turned down a bit. Got to save on that electric bill!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm often cold, so I always bring a shawl when I'm going out to dinner (or to any function) and I'm wearing something lightweight or sleeveless and I don't know what the heat/ac is going to be like.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

My mom wore the one I made her every day. She got cold easily


----------



## Dhiagelev (Mar 8, 2013)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I do wear the odd shawl, (not hand knitted by me, I hasten to add) but I like them when I want to feel dressed up. Like capes and ponchos, they can look quite dashing and dressy. Conversely they can look very 'Granny Grunt.' Depends on what you wear them with and how you wear them, and I suppose, you attitude when you wear them. 
Wear them with dash and you'll feel great!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

It depends on what you call a shawl. There is much confusion between the words "shawl" and "stole" on the patterns themselves. I have never seen a triangle called a stole, but the word "shawl" is used on triangles and on rectangles. 

I have made and love USING many rectangles. I may call them shawls or stoles, but recently I have just said "wraps." 

They can be draped over a shoulder strap purse to have handy if needed, or they can be folded and carried inside the purse. They can be worn as a scarf as part of an outfit, and spread over the shoulders and arms if needed.

In Florida, public buildings are all air conditioned, and grocery stores and restaurants, particularly, are likely to be chilly. So is my car when my husband is driving.

I have done some larger, heavier rectangles and use them instead of jackets.

Like you, I love the lacy round and half round shawls, and have collected...and purchased...patterns that I love. I'm NOT sure that I would wear them, but I do intend to make one and try it out.

You can always give a shawl to a "Shawl Ministry." 

Virginia


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So glad you raised this question. I have had the same thoughts. I tend to use small blankets around my back in winter when sitting with my back to a window in winter. I like its heavy, warm wool. Perhaps a large shoulder wrap would do, but have not made one yet. 

But I never see people wearing shawls. I do see lots of very thin/light weight neck scarves worn by women of all ages.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I would wear one when working at my desk at home, winter and summer because of drafts and air conditioning. Also would wear it to church, movies, or other outings where it might become chilly. We have a local Drive-In Theater, one of the few left in the country, and I would definitely appreciate one to wear there if it gets chilly.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

great to take on an evening stroll 
great for sun protection at the beach 
I always take a couple on any trip I take 
Sharon


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I just finished one to wear specifically here at home when I want to sit outside in the mornings to drink my tea while I watch the sun come up.

I also like to sit outside late at night and listen to the night sounds,so relaxing but sometimes chilly, perfect for a shawl.


----------



## SibilantStorm (Dec 28, 2012)

I wear shawls often. I live in south central TX, where it rarely gets freezing cold, but where they believe that the air-conditioned summer temperature inside buildings should be colder than our coldest winter day! So I wear shawls and pashminas nearly daily, to keep from freezing in our heavily air-conditioned buildings at work, and in the evenings during winter, spring, and autumn, when there's just enough chill to be irritating, but not enough to need a jacket.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Young women wear them as a fashion accessory. They were very much in style during the 1960's and 1970's Hippie era and I made a couple and wore them as a "puppy". Now, I think they would be too much trouble for me--I can imagine the end of my shawl dipping into the Caeser salad in a restaurant or knocking over my soft drink at the movie theater. I like the idea of a shrug for when you want a little something to keep off the chill. However, some elderly ladies with flexiblity issues might find them usful since you don't have to put your arms into a sleeve. An they are beautiful.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love, love, love the shawl worn by Kate Middleton while grocery shopping. Check it out on ravelry by typing in " Kate Middleton's shawl". Of couse she looks stunning in everything.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ronie said:


> No its not Blasphemy.... lots of those shawls are shawletts and are worn around the neck like a scarf... cowboys call them rags they are a nice decorative item for the office of going out... cowboys wear them to keep the grit and sun off their necks... and to cool down if its gets too hot they can dip them in water...
> 
> the longer shawls are usually worn inside to keep the chill off the shoulders... usually in church or meetings, Some where them around the waist. You just need to be in the right place... you probably won't see them in the grocery store or the mall... but in the higher end department stores the clerks might be wearing them as a fashion accessory... I don't know where I'll wear mine.. to be honest I am spending a awful lot of time on this and have been wondering once its done then what do I do??? It may go to my sister who is a Minister she could get better use of it...


Come to Rockford, MI and you will see one worn to the grocery store and the mall. I made my first Wingspan and have worn it to both places and it never fails to get comments.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

They come in very handy living in the Desert in Nevada on a cool evening.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I wear mine. Wore it to a wedding a couple of weeks ago and every one loved it.:-D


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I wear mine as scarves as well... They are so much prettier than a scarf. They look great under or over your coat....

I don't understand the people who say "they don't wear them here where I live". Do people only wear things "other" people wear instead of something unique and beautiful?!!

I have made them for my son's girlfriend who is 19 and looks stunning in them and ANYTHING I knit for her.

I have made them for myself and LOVE wearing them.

I have made them for friends and co-workers who also love them.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I love lacy shawls and my favorites are crescent shaped. I wrap them around like a scarf. I wear some kind of scarf to work every day,year round, because it's freezing! 

I'm about to start the Kleio by Romi Hill. This will be a challenge. :0


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are many floating around my office. Many of the younger women wear them as a fashion accessory; many keep them at the office because the central air is freezing during the summer and the heat is chilly in the winter.

My DIL wears stoles, shawls and shawlettes constantly, as does her older sister. They wear them not only to church but out and about, too. They are very fashionable right now.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

There are quite a few ladies in my church who bring them along because they get chilled in church. (Not me -- I'm always up and about and hot!)


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


My sister knits the lace shawls all the time, "because I love to knit lace." She does have a very active social life, so she does have opportunities to wear her creations! I think the shawls are absolutely beautiful, but have only the grocery store to wear one to, oh and church, so I'm more into knitting shrugs and "practical" things.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My sister is always cold. She uses shawls and loves them.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Gotta chime in one more time. Off topic. When I joined this site I read rules about playing nice. I listened to them. But, I see snippy comments and I think it's rude. I rarely post now. I read stuff without signing in. I don't dare create my own topic anymore. Afraid my feelings will get hurt. Probably from here on out I'll just read stuff and not post, like I was doing.
> 
> I am sure no one cares. Just putting out there. If you gotta be rude, why are you here? If you don't like it, why are you here? I don't like it, so I will just not post, and send a personal message if I chose to respond.


I agree. When it's evident that a comment is going to be negative, I skip it.

Because of an experience last year, I rarely post anymore.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I wear them to church & get lots of compliments. Actually, I wear them a lot in winter for a little extra warmth. Love them!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i cannot understand why people knit shawls or dishclothes but to each there own.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I have had a favorite one for years, lightweight and multi colored, I wad it up and carry it with me. Movie theater, grocery store, loan to friend when air turns cooler or the AC is active.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Meyow said:


> YESSS!!!!! Exactly!


I made shawls for Christmas presents...beaded, lacey shawls, but I would never wear one and I don't know if the people I gave them to would wear them. They were beautiful and a lot of work, but I decided that my time would be better spend on sweaters that I know people would wear. Hence, no more shawls...at least not until I see someone wearing one.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

cgcharles said:


> I wear my Ashton Shawlette all the time to work. I wear it as a scarf and have received a lot of compliments. See picture.


LOVE IT!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I've not read all 11 pages yet but want to say I wear mine to dress up a plain outfit, to ward off the chill in restaurants, movies and at church where the AC is always too cold. I also have some I wear at home in the evenings when there is a bit of a chill in the air. I have made several shawls and shawlettes that come in very handy and recieve complements even, compared to the ones I have seen here on KP, though they are very plain.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

You make me laugh! It's so true. I wore one to a wedding and noticed my shawl was on the floor in the middle of the room. They fall off, are bulky and somewhat annoying to wear. I just think that there are two kinds of people. Those that like shawls and people like us that think they are a bother. To me, sweaters are just so much more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I wear mine as scarves as well... They are so much prettier than a scarf. They look great under or over your coat....
> 
> I don't understand the people who say "they don't wear them here where I live". Do people only wear things "other" people wear instead of something unique and beautiful?!!
> 
> ...


When I put them over my coat I often wind up using it as a hood, too if it gets colder while I am out in NE Ohio.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

You echo my thoughts exactly. Have seen them worn on TV, but like you have never seen them in public on normal people. A few celebs now and then. Love the many beautiful patterns though.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I at one time belonged to a Shawl Ministry group. We made shawls for people with cancer, or anyone who needed to know that there were people out there that cared about them. We would send a little prayer attached to it. They were free for the asking. Cancer patients are frequently cold, and they loved to cuddle up in one. It was wonderful being apart of the group, we met once a month and worked on ours while we were visiting. Now I am knitting blankets to give away. Have a great day. I love being apart of this group.

Rita


----------



## beeskip (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with you; I'd feel really ancient wearing a shawl, (admittedly I am anyway at least per anno domini) Here in the UK we'd probably go more for a stole, straight but wider and longer than a scarf. 
Useful when you want to wear a jacket, but need another layer for the journey, and can't wear a top coat because you can't get a second pair of shoulder pads over the jacket. Irene


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

if youve never had to live in a wheelchair you wouldnt understand. its much easier than a sweater or a jacket if you are chilly.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

mamahen said:


> I agree. When it's evident that a comment is going to be negative, I skip it.
> 
> Because of an experience last year, I rarely post anymore.


I have this feeling that since this is written communication, there may be times that a post comes off as snippy when the author really didn't intend it that way?


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I make them o give to charity for hospitals and nursing homes. I have one I wear or take with me when going out to dinner.


----------



## Strome (May 17, 2013)

Mine go to the Prayer Shawl ministry at church. They are blessed and given to the ill.


----------



## Tootsie 32 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love shawls!! I wear/take them at Church and at other places / events year round to keep my 80+ arthritic shoulders from getting chilled. My friends recognize my love of shawls; I receive many compliments as well as gifts of shawls.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe it's the lifestyle around here. It's usually either really cold or hot. Neither is conducive to wearing a shawl. They would also be in the way any time you were using your arms very much, or if they were flowing, they could get caught in things. I need my arms free to do the things that need doing around here even when I'm not technically working. Personally, I'm usually in jeans and a sweatshirt or tee shirt. The few times I have to dress up, I'm driving and carrying a purse which would also be a problem. I'm betting that's how most people around here live judging from how they dress. Shawls are really very beautiful though and I always love to see the pictures people post.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

hope it wasnt my comment that sounded snippy, it wasnt intended that way


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one with me anytime I'm going to be in air conditioning. We see them all around in restaurants, mostly, here in VA. Maybe they don't keep the ac so low in MA, but here it is blowing and freezing INSIDE all summer long. I have had goosebumps in the produce section of the grocery store, so I always have a cotton sweater (casual) or a shawl (more dressy) with me. I would think some of the cool evenings in New England would be perfect weather for a shawl.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

valj46 said:


> A shawl over a shirt & jeans would look nice i should think reading all the comments on shawls i think i will have a go at knitting one as i have noticed there are some nice shawl clips to hold them together , i expect i'll get alot of people looking as its very rare to see anyone wearing a shawl over here


Valj, I quite agree. I think we should start a new trend. The "Devon shawl Trend". Ha Ha!


----------



## knitpac (May 17, 2013)

Gosh, I wear a shawl all the time...with jeans & t-shirts, dresses & everything in between. I always pack one in my suitcase for travel.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

knitpac said:


> Gosh, I wear a shawl all the time...with jeans & t-shirts, dresses & everything in between. I always pack one in my suitcase for travel.


It looks beautiful on you.

:thumbup:


----------



## titus2-13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a 65 y/o knitter and I also spent $50 for silk to make a shawl. I am planning to wear it with 'something' that matches the light aqua color to church services. It certainly won't add warmth to my body but it should look nice after I've finished it. That's the problem. I have put it on the 'back shelf' for now.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

knitpac said:


> Gosh, I wear a shawl all the time...with jeans & t-shirts, dresses & everything in between. I always pack one in my suitcase for travel.


Your shaw is beautiful and you look really nice in it. Do you have a pattern for this one?


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

same with afghans-------how many afghans can you sit under at one time? That was the first thing someone showed me how to crochet and I've made at least a doz. in the last 25 years. They look pretty stored in their plastic zip bags. LOL I still don't know What I'm doing with my crochet, I'm very visual and for some reason cannot get the stitch names and stitches together in my mind. YOUTUBE has been a help but I'm still lost. But I have fun trying.


----------



## knitpac (May 17, 2013)

Thank you. Actually, my brother brought it back for me from Ireland. I'm pretty sure it's a linen or linen blend & was trying to do a stich search awhile back. Thought it might be a double seed stitch...but not sure. I'll try & take a close up pic & maybe you ladies (&/or gents) can help!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

I made a simple shawlette with hand dyed yarn and frequently wear it "a la" bandana with a plain shirt and jeans. Someone always comments favorably and it's just enough to keep my neck warm but not hot. The yarn was from malabrigo (archangel) and a dream to play with. Nothing needs to be complicted when the yarn does all the work, and a shawlette doesn't take much yarn. Plan to make another in a different color family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosieredhair said:


> Valj, I quite agree. I think we should start a new trend. The "Devon shawl Trend". Ha Ha!


Well I am in Devon so I will join you!


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

In my area we knit shawls for the sick people in church and those who have had chemo,. they tend to feel cold often. the shawls are called prayer shawls and given by our parish priest.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I think shawls are a mindset. They are accessories, but functional as well. Either you can grab one, casually throw it on without giving it too much thought, or you can't/ don't.
Take a minute and look at the thread that started yesterday: "Dreambird Shawl so excited" These pictures capture that wonderful casual, "don't over-think things" quality. Doesn't Chan look fabulous? So much so that the violin teacher wanted to emulate her. 
I made a few shawlettes this winter, wore them as scarves with jeans or yoga pants and long sleeve T's, sweaters, hoodies, and in the neckline of my coat. As I became more prolific with them, it seems everybody would ask for one. I'd wear a new one once or twice, someone "knitworthy" would admire it, and poof, it was gone, gifted. 
Summer might actually get here soon and I am hoping I can quickly knit (I don't do anything quickly) a few larger, lace weight shawls that would pull together a finished (not dressy or fancy) look. It would also help me handle the ridiculous air conditioning in the supermarkets, restaurants, movies...never mind my own home. (My husband jokes that I have ice in my veins, he might be right.) There are so many yarn choices and variabilities. I tend to shy away from glitz and glitter and anything showy. I love wearing earthy neutrals, and seem to land there. I hope to knit a few shawls that will be interchangeable...that is, it won't matter which one I grab to go pick up that proverbial "quart of milk". Does any of this make sense?


----------



## MomRoe (Mar 1, 2013)

Before we moved to Illinois I belonged to a church that had a very active women's group call Women of Joy. They met once a month. Sadly, none of the women knitted or crocheted, but they wanted to give something to the women of the church who had lost a spouse or a parent or a child, or those who were suffering from incurable diseases, such as cancer. Also, those who were going through a hard time. I suggested Prayer Shawls and since I was the only one in the group who could make them, I was kept busy doing just that. I designed and crocheted the shawls and as I did so, I prayed continuously for the person for whom it was intended. Before we presented the shawls to the persons for whom they were made the group prayed for them. If there was no one in the church in need of a shawl, I would make them anyway and I would pray for 'any' recipient. There is so much grief and sickness and hardship today that 'Prayer Shawls' are always needed, IF they are made in the right way and for the right purpose. I had an unfinished shawl when we moved and I finished it after we were here. I will have my son take a photo of it and I will post it as soon as he gets home with his camera which will be next week. Shirly


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi
very interesting comments and wonderful photos - someone mentioned wearing a really long shawl that wrapped over the shoulders and then tied behind the waist. I think this kind of shawl was very common in England in the late 19th/early 20th century and worn by those who could not afford coats.
Someone else mentioned a ring shawl - an elderly aunt of my husband's brought one back from Kashmir and it is so fine it can literally be pulled through a ring. I think the pashmina is similar but you can't pass it through a ring.
This mention of shawls has inspired me to consider my next project and a challenge as I am new knitter. Thank you to everyone for their comments - I really enjoy reading news from around the world.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


Agree-there are many beautiful patterns out there, and we have seen many pics of amazing works of shawl art by our KP sisters, but I find them impractical to wear at best. I like to have my arms and hands free, and now that I have to use a cane, I would probably just end up tripping over a slithering shawl. I'll stick to my short-sleeved cotton sweaters for summer and my knitted vests for winter.

And, on a side note-isn't it amazing what topics generate a flurry of responses (and controversy) here?


----------



## MomRoe (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a PS to my recent Post. I don't think the Prayer Shawls are meant to be worn in public or just all the time. I believe that a true Prayer Shawl is to be worn when the weight of your situation is getting you down and you feel the need for the comfort of prayers from others to the only one who can give you strength.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I too, see no use for a shawl! You have to be careful not to catch the yarn on anything at all, or you have a pull or snag, and I am not that careful, no matter how careful I try I try to be, I always cause snags on my delicate items I wear.
Shawls just don't seem to hang the way I want them to, no matter what type I try to wear. I do not like shawlettes, and have just recently see the type that would be worn like a cowboy would wear around his neck, I would like to make a couple of those. 
I have seen a couple patterns I would like to try that are called bride shawls, just in case one of my great nieces could possibly have an occasion to use one, but of course often would I have the right color, even if it is white, off white, or cream?
I also recently saw what is called a wheel chair shawl, which I want to try. It has the neck squared out to where the shawl will lay flat over the front of you, covering the front of your upper body, with the front slit opening, but the back appears to be way too long for a person in a wheel chair to adjust the back so it would not feel bunched up.
All of that is irrelavent, I love to crochet/knit shawls, and thankfully my sister likes them, and she does wear them some.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I keep one in my car all the time and use it when we go in to chilly restaurants - even in the summer!


That's a good idea - we learn something new and get good ideas from this forum all the time.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'm not really a shawl person either, though I like the smaller ones that you wear around your neck like a cowl. And they can be very pretty worn around the waist/hips. But I don't really like them worn in the traditional "granny" style around the shoulders. I guess it all depends on the yarn and style. I've seen some really gorgeous ones on this Web site (lacy and light). But those aren't going to keep you warm. I much prefer a sweater, shrug, jacket or coat.

I think the great appeal of shawls by knitters/crocheters is that they don't require any fitting. Fitting is the hardest part about knitting for most people, and by making shawls, this difficulty is avoided. I don't think I've knitted a shawl for well over 30 years. Still have a few, but almost never wear them.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

A shawl is a must have if you visit America, some of the hotels and restaurants air con can be really cold, I've seen staff working in a ice cream parlour wearing body warmers, without a shawl on a cruise you have to go outside to get warm lol, I also take a pashmina to protect my arms from the sun, there great as they are very light and soft, and because they are so finely woven they don't let the sun through or the cold when the sun goes down.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I've made several and they are the best for wearing in drafty locations, such as in an office cubicle where there is a cooling vent located above. I also use them in the home. I've given 2 to my stepmother and she loves them! She is in her 80s and has difficulty regulating her body heat. If she wears a robe, she gets too warm, so it was an on-again/off-again scenario. With the shawl, she can wear it in the car when the AC is on for my father's benefit. Her favorite is the mohair one in moss green. Mine are a cream color that is more universal.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made a pineapple shawl back in the 80's for my wife.
She wore it once and didn't like it. She gave it to a friend.
I lost the pattern years ago. It was from Annie's Attic. Back in the day when you had to buy kits. I also had the pattern for the afghan.
That disappeared too.
I made my wife 3 wheelchair wraps and she wears them all the time in the winter when she sits on the couch.
http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/94931.aspx
My mother used to make shawls on an old curtain stretcher.
She would put a curtain on it and we we use yarn and a yarn needle to thread the yarn through the holes in the pattern in the curtain.
The ends would become fringe. 
My mother, aunts, grandmother, landlady, etc all got shawls and would wear them around the house.
Dick


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a number of shawls and wear them any place where it's too warm for a coat but too cool to go without something. I also demonstrate knitting and quilting at various events and find shawls are suitable for the time period (1800s). I furnish shawls for the reenactors at our log cabin village as well. They are wonderful to take on trips - do not take up as much room as a coat.


----------



## Gramax (Aug 18, 2012)

HOW ABOUT a pair of lacy ones on the end tables by your couch
Or as a scarf on the mantle.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I'm not really a shawl person either, though I like the smaller ones that you wear around your neck like a cowl. And they can be very pretty worn around the waist/hips. But I don't really like them worn in the traditional "granny" style around the shoulders. I guess it all depends on the yarn and style. I've seen some really gorgeous ones on this Web site (lacy and light). But those aren't going to keep you warm. I much prefer a sweater, shrug, jacket or coat.
> 
> I think the great appeal of shawls by knitters/crocheters is that they don't require any fitting. Fitting is the hardest part about knitting for most people, and by making shawls, this difficulty is avoided. I don't think I've knitted a shawl for well over 30 years. Still have a few, but almost never wear them.


Had to LOL when I read your post....I love the idea of wearing a shawl around the waist...the only problem for me would be.....it would have to be the size of a King Size Bedspread!!! LOL


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

There ARE people who like stoles (shawls). I get compliments on mine and have more than once been asked for the patterns. I had one stolen, too.
Virginia


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I never wear shawls either. I keep forgetting I have it on and end up dropping it on the floor or leaving it in the chair behind me. Many churches have "prayer shawl" groups where they get together to knit or crochet shawls and donate them. It is well worth the work when you get that "warm, fuzzy feeling" knowing someone in need is making use of and enjoying your labor of love. You can do the same thing with chemo hats or premie hats.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I knit what I find attractive and feel would make a nice gift. Its ones choice as I see it. 
Whatever suits an individual is fine with me.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I wear mine to church, I wear it at home. I wear it whenever I need a little something rather then a coat.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

knit prayer shawls; practical, one sz. fits all--lose/gain weight, easier to tote than a sweater, get chilled sitting under A/C ceiling vent @ DR's appt., sugg.s on diff. ways to wear?



Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Never see very many worn in Uk.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

The call center I used to work at was kept on the chilly side. And most of the ladies had shawls or blankets draped over the backs of their chairs so they could put them around their shoulders when it got really cold.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

JoanValJoan said:


> I thought her question was very sensitive and tactful. Your response was a bit snippy.
> What am I missing?


yep, I agree.


----------



## dropstitch2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in Phoenix, AZ. To me a shawl could be a piano drape, table cloth, or slung over the back of a chair. Totally agree with all you gals. Where are they?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you put into words what many of us have thought. I also have never seen anyone wear a shawl in public.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I'm with you! I have made several shawls, but rarely wear them.. Some are quite lovely though!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

flginny said:


> There ARE people who like stoles (shawls). I get compliments on mine and have more than once been asked for the patterns. I had one stolen, too.
> Virginia


So, just a bit of humor: They stole your stole??

In reality, that wasn't very nice. Who would do that?


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Do not sweat it, this is a good observation. Shawls are for those who like them, if you do not wear shawls or anything else, then you do not buy it or make it -- just use the st you like on something you do make for yourself.


You're right, this IS a good observation. The only shawls I can remember seeing women wearing in public looked more like piano shawls - long, embroidered and tasseled! I have worn a black store bought shawl with a fancy dress and have a prayer shawl that was a gift from my sister that I wear in the winter at home but I can't see myself wearing the type of shawls I have seen the endless patterns for. A well made wingspan shawl is incredibly beautiful and fascinating but I can't see myself wearing one - personal preference, I guess.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

valj46 said:


> The only women i see wearing a shawl is the hippy type long skirts , layered clothing etc.


Yep! Those are the ones.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I downloaded that a few weeks ago when it was posted. It is excellent and I am knitting one now in a lovely smoky grey and pink yarn. 
For anyone that would like to try a nice easy shawl I highly recommend this site.


Novasea said:


> I have spent the day...not doing housework ...not knitting...but trying to find out about how to design my own crescent/semi-circular shawl. I found lots of info...maybe too much...my brain is on overload now
> 
> Thought I would share this site which may be useful for some. The cheatsheets seem to give a good visual as to shawl shaping.
> 
> http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I take one to church in the summer becuase there is A/C. I often take one to the theatre. I have one on my bed. It's good to have one handy. I have a knitted blanket that I take to the movies. I call it my movie blanket.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

pleezed2pleez said:


> my thoughts exactly. I think they would be fun to make, for me a challlenge but what to do when they are done?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I NEVER wear them as a shawl but wrap around my neckline as if a cowl or scarf. I never see them worn as a shawl/stole either.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> Your shawl.


hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Me neither. I guess I just don't go to the right places but I never have seen anyone wearing a shawl.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Mostly I use them as scarves.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

If I had a shawl, it would not bother me that I didn't see others wearing them. If I liked it, I'd wear it anyway. But then I was a drama major in college, and did some Medieval Re-enactment as an adult, so I am used to running around in funny clothes! *LOL*


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Dick Worral, I've never heard anyone say that: make shawls on an old curtain stretcher.
Is it ok to post that on a facebook page to see how much information I can get on that topic?

I am going to look at the website you posted too, as I previously stated, I found one pattern I liked for the wheel chair user, and plan on making one, I might adapt it though. I really liked the way the neck line was, I kept thinking all shawls should have a similar "cutout" for the neck, so it would not bunch around the neck.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I like knitting & crocheting them. I wear mine when I go out in the cold and when I know the place I'm going to will be chilly. I like to make them because the patterns are challenging and the yarns are pretty. My Avatar is a wrap I designed for myself. The ones I make are one of a kind. It's nice to know that no one is wearing one like yours. To me it's a good way to advertise my knitting & crocheting skills. I won't loose mine. I put too much work into them. Depending on the pattern design, that don't take too long to make.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I love wearing my shawls from over jeans to over more elegant attire. Not that I frequently where any more elegant clothing. They look beautiful and come on and off so easily as the temperature (either external or internal) changes. A few days ago I was waiting for the plane home from visiting family in Seattle and knitting on a shawl. Two other knitters approached me to ask what I was making, admire it and like knitters everywhere to caress the yarn. But, to each her own.

Ellie


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Another thought: it could be like knitting socks. You can't just knit one pair. You get addicted. Once you knit or crochet one shawl, you want to make another one. I also make prayer shawls for people I know who aren't feeling well. There are prayer shawl groups that make them for people in nursing homes.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, Dick that was the same pattern I just saved this morning. Glad to hear that might be a useable pattern for me and others to use.
Edith M, I like the link you posted, I save that pattern too. In fact I have attached it here, and if I can attach two, I will attach the wheelchair pattern of Dick's also.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Sensitivity and tact, among other things.


definitely NOT


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in Arizona and shawls and stoles take the place of jackets and coats. 

I wear one every Sunday to Church. I wear one while in the Supermarket...a person could freeze to death by the coolers.

I wear one when I go into a restaurant in the summer and really all year long...

I wouldn't know what to do without one...and believe me...I am not a hippie...Do they even exist any more?


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Being one of the 'Never wear or see people wearing shawls' brigade, but each to their own. 
I have plodded through this post and it stands out that it is not a thing we wear much here in the uk, yes there are the few. But on reading it seems more a thing in the US, and that there seems to be groups of people who wear them.
I for one would never wear one I would have the mickey taken and get called the old granny, if I'm cold I just add another jumper or cardigan, if desperate a fleecy blanket.

But as I said each to their own, if you like them, make them and wear them with pride,


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a drawer full of shawls I've made. I don't wear them too often, but when you have an occasion to go to - or out to dinner of even lunch, they really snazz up a simple slacks and top! They can turn a simple outfit into something to wear to a wedding or a party.

My daughter and I are partners in crime - always emailing each other new shawl patterns or giving each other yarn for gifts.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Back in the early 1980s I crocheted a rectangular shawl with a size L hook and lace weight wool. It is very open, it is very light, it measures about 76" x 15" (39cm x 200cm). I have worn it summer, winter, spring and fall for 30 years. It serves as a light wrap in restaurants, church, movie theater, dinner parties, etc. It scrunches into a neck wrap to put under my coat in a cold winter. It wraps over my head in a light rain. It covers my knees and upper legs in the car. I have even used it as a blanket on long airline flights and when sleeping overnight at the hospital. It has even found its way onto the hospital patient - those cotton blankets just don't insulate very well! I have a couple of "nice" shawls, too, and wear those when I expect to be sitting still for a long time. A little wool goes a long way in the American south!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I wore one to the grocery store Thursday and wear one in the house on chilly mornings. I see them (and pashminas) in church.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I live in Arizona and shawls and stoles take the place of jackets and coats.
> 
> I wear one every Sunday to Church. I wear one while in the Supermarket...a person could freeze to death by the coolers.
> 
> ...


How funny. Sure they do. They have morphed into parents and grandparents. Their hair has turned gray, and they are now wearing proper underwear. They have become productive members of the community, with at least one car and a mortgage. They now vote and pay taxes. They go to work and the gym, and then home for a healthy dinner. And during all that process, they have never forgotten how much fun they had. Nor have they forgotten how to be kind, loving, and gentle; to accept people for who they are, not what they are, where they came from, or what they own. With any luck, they have taught these same basic tenants to their children. Perhaps their legacy is all the incredible social change that transformed how we view treat our neighbors. Oh yes, and maybe longer hem lines...sometimes.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Your shawl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

If no one wears a shawl where you live, start a new fashion trend--and wear one! Be a trendsetter.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

knitpac said:


> Gosh, I wear a shawl all the time...with jeans & t-shirts, dresses & everything in between. I always pack one in my suitcase for travel.


Question - how do you put a photo in an existing post?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I have about half a dozen, which I wear mostly to church in summer. The A/C is a bit chilly for me when wearing a summer dress, but I don't want to put on a warm outfit for church in the summer b/c it will be getting pretty hot outside by the time church is over. Also to the theater or to a party in the summer, where it may get chilly sitting outside after the sun goes down.

A lot of other women wear shawls or stoles to our church, but I don't see any in the stores.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

nuthouse said:


> Question - how do you put a photo in an existing post?


Try clicking "Add new attachment"? I think there is a small window of time after the post is sent that this option is available.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linzers said:


> Try clicking "Add new attachment"? I think there is a small window of time after the post is sent that this option is available.


Make that the 59 minute limit. After that you will either have to quote yourself or start a new line within the string.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I belong to a group at church that makes prayer shawls for people ho are sick or in hospital. I have two myself an wear one in church when a coat is awkward in the pews and my prayer shawl I use when I take a nap! Here in the States in the land of air conditioning - shawls are a good investment - even in the summer!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I'm not from the UK, although I love it there, but here in north western Canada we wear them often. Perhaps its because even though our summer days are hot, the evenings tend to be chilly. The other thing we do, is some of the smaller shawls are worn as scarves during our extremely cold winters. And yes, to the reader who said she/he's never seen them worn in the UK and will probably be proven wrong, the last time I was in London and we went to the theatre in the evening, there were many, many, ladies wearing shawls. And based on their accents, they weren't all visitors. Many were locals.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Voles 61, I see you say: if I'm cold I just add another jumper or cardigan.
I wonder why you call it a jumper, I guess as wearing a shawl seems to be a US. 
I really think it is what a person likes to knit/crochet more than other items, for whatever reason, not necessary an item they, or some one they know would use often.
In my area of the US, people do not wear shawls. If they were to, it would only be a person who is trying to put on errs as to make people think they have more than someone else. I'm sure if people go to fancy restraunts, night clubs, etc, in my area, you would see shawls being worn. They make a lovely final touch to a fancy outfit.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

My daughter likes a shawl when she is on her computer or sitting reading a book and her shoulders get chilly. Other place is a restaurant. Air conditioning can make it chilly even though you don't need a wrap outside.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

Shawls are my favorite thing to knit. I don't wear them too often but love the idea of using them as a fashion statement. I love them because they don't have to "fit" and I also believe in the idea that the process, not the product, is what creating beautiful things is all about. I do make more practical things too, like stocking hats, felted bags, sweaters and vests, but shawls are my very favorite.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

JoanValJoan said:


> I thought her question was very sensitive and tactful. Your response was a bit snippy.
> What am I missing?


And I agree with Joan. Not the first time for her either.
(tenn. gal)


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I always through a shawl around me when I sit outside with the dogs in the backyard, and just need something to keep my upper back warm. I wear the shawlettes like a cowl under a coat or jacket in the winter, or like a neck accessory instead of or in addition to jewelry. I wore my most recent ZuZu Petals cowl over a 3/4 length T-shirt to the office. You just gotta get creative.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Many thanks Linzers & Kaixixang.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

tigerlily said:


> hope it wasnt my comment that sounded snippy, it wasnt intended that way


No, it wasn't. Don't worry.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

jdh said:


> Voles 61, I see you say: if I'm cold I just add another jumper or cardigan.
> I wonder why you call it a jumper, I guess as wearing a shawl seems to be a US.
> I really think it is what a person likes to knit/crochet more than other items, for whatever reason, not necessary an item they, or some one they know would use often.
> In my area of the US, people do not wear shawls. If they were to, it would only be a person who is trying to put on errs as to make people think they have more than someone else. I'm sure if people go to fancy restraunts, night clubs, etc, in my area, you would see shawls being worn. They make a lovely final touch to a fancy outfit.


jdh, "jumper" is simply the British term for sweater.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> hope it wasnt my comment that sounded snippy, it wasnt intended that way


It wasn't.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

MomRoe said:


> This is a PS to my recent Post. I don't think the Prayer Shawls are meant to be worn in public or just all the time. I believe that a true Prayer Shawl is to be worn when the weight of your situation is getting you down and you feel the need for the comfort of prayers from others to the only one who can give you strength.


Yes!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


Plenty of people in Tasmania (Australia) wear them.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I live in Florida and wear mine all the time as well as numerous pasminas I've purchased always take one when flying or in the car and great in cold movie theaters and they are super on cruises. I always get compliments


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

From Northern California. Our winter is too warm & too short for coats. A shawl over a dress is all that's needed.
In the summer, our air conditioning it often too cold & a shawl is useful indoors when I don't want to wear a jacket. I have about 10 shawls & wear them all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I like the more than semi-circular for the same reason. That was the shape of my lost pattern. Could you refer me to some of the more-than-semi-circular patterns that you are familiar with? Please and thank you.


Knitted: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/passione-amorosa
Crocheted: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evas-shawl

They are essentially the same shawl. Don't be fooled by the yarn suggestions; ANY yarn will do.

I've also taken patterns written as wedges to come to a semi-circle and just added wedges to make it more than semi-circular, or added wedges to circular ones for the same reason. Circular shawls are as bad as triangular or semi-circulars for falling off the shoulders if you're not using a shawl pin!

Ravelry has a wonderful search feature. You can filter by shape!
Because of my height, I prefer top-down patterns such as these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=shawl&view=captioned_thumbs&pa=halfcircle-shape%2B%2Btop-down&sort=best

Or worked in-the-round: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=shawl&pa=halfcircle-shape%2B%2Bin-the-round&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs

Have fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Sensitivity and tact, among other things.


I did a double-take! I was sure your comment was aimed at me, since those two things are my major failings. Whew! _This_ time it wasn't aimed at me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> You echo my thoughts exactly. Have seen them worn on TV, but like you have never seen them in public on normal people. A few celebs now and then. Love the many beautiful patterns though.


Well, I'm no celeb, so I guess I'm not normal either. That's about right! I've no use for and pay no heed to 'fashion'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Novasea said:


> Yesterday I spent most of the day looking at shawl designs trying to see which ones might stay on the best. It seems as if those with some shoulder shaping might stay on well. I am wondering if a Faroese shaped shawl would be good too. I saw some that were sort of squared off in the back...as opposed to pointed...these sort of caught my eye.


You're 100% correct; a Faroese-style shawl does stay on without any help from a shawl pin. I've made three so far, but only one is still mine; others love the other two.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for the ravelry links Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Rita123 said:


> Shaws are great for elderly. They chill easy and that tid-bit of soft cozy yarn around their shoulders or on their lap is a great comfort. I wonder if anyone uses shaws for other reasons. Sometimes I think it would be nice to have one as I get comfy with that new book on a chilly fall evening.


Because I walk with a walker (rollator) my shawls and pashminas fall down so I use shrugs, which are safer BUT I have a shawl rolled to make a nest to protect my feet from the weight and cold temperature of the sheets at night!!! And I use a shawl or a shrug, whichever comes to hand, when I read in bed.

Edna


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

We call sweaters jumpers in England. Or at least they did when I lived there


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I wear mine whenever I want. To the grocery store. To Burger King!
I wear whatever I want, whenever I want. I make my own style.
Usually it's just a tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I wear a shawl in place of a coat here in Northern California


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I have knitted shawls for years for friends, family and myself. The shawls I knit are triangular which I find handy to spruce up a sweater or jacket when the weather permits. In the winter I wear one on my head and fold it around my neck under my coat. Also when draped around the shoulders it can be fastened with a pretty pin. 
I guess knitting and wearing a shawl is a personal reflection of how you want to look fashionwise. They are a great fashion accessory too. With the selection of yarns available each one knitted would be like a piece of art, wonderful!


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I sure could have used a shawl last Monday when I got to work and it was 62 degrees at my desk. I'm not the frilly or sophisticated type, and some shawl shapes just don't look good on me. However, I do like shawlettes and plan to make one to fill in the neckline I don't like on a top I have.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have not made one yet although I have purchased the yarn to make a few. I was at the sheep and wool festival the first weekend this month and everywhere I looked some someone was wearing a shawl. Most of them were made with finger weight yarn and were worn as scarfs. I especially liked how airy and lightweight they looked.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

My daughter made me a gorgeous MOB shawl for her wedding last September. I have a red and black chopstick that I use to hold it closed. I've made two for myself so far and have a third almost completed. I wear mine in movie theaters and theaters and really anyplace in the summer as air conditioning is usually too cold for me.

The local restaurant down the block has a pile of shawls the owner knitted out back on the patio, for when it's a tad nippy. LOVE that idea.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

But I understand the bigger question. You have to make a choice, especially in urban areas or in the workplace, that shawls will be "your style." It's like wearing hats. I want to be a woman who wears hats. Fedoras and vintage and sunhats (although I do wear sunhats, knitted or crocheted)but I always felt funny wearing vintage hats to the theater or the like. I'm very comfortable breaking fashion "dos" around my friends (who are younger, in the workplace, and very fashionable) now that I work for myself. You know, comfortable shoes instead of heels, etc.
Anyway....Warm, plain shawls for places where it's chilly, and soft, airy, complex shawls for when you want to make that statement, or you're someplace where it's chilly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

donnaparrone said:


> My daughter made me a gorgeous MOB shawl for her wedding last September. ...


A search on Ravelry for MOB only gets me two mob hats. Please, enlighten me?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought she meant mother of the bride... Virginia



Jessica-Jean said:


> A search on Ravelry for MOB only gets me two mob hats. Please, enlighten me?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I have only a couple of shawls, but am right now in the process of making a faroese shawl, which is one kind that NEVER falls off your shoulders. There are others that tie, and still others that are supposed to stay. If you use a shawl pin and fasten it high up towards your neck, it will not come off. I wear mine mostly to church and for an evening out, but I don't go out that much any more. The Faroese are great shawls, but you need to get the hang of the neck. I was a bit shy the first time I took one to church, but I got many compliments, and one friend later said to tell me someone else really liked it. At Easter I made a soft pink one, in the crocodile stitch, and one friend complimented me and said "I sure wish I had one like it" (and continued to hint several times). I answered by telling her I would teach her to knit--she said "oh, I already know how"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flginny said:


> I thought she meant mother of the bride... Virginia


My mistake. Some abbreviations just fly by my antique brain. Such extravagances as 'normal' weddings with all kinds of family in attendance, are outside my personal experience.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

After reading all these sundry views on shawls, I can't wait to get back to work on my almost completed Milk Run Shawl. I've made lacy ones and a Faroese one that I adore. This one is a warm work-horse of a shawl, almost like a cape. I love them all, wear them anywhere and don't much care what others think. That is part of the joy of being 71 years old. My DH by the way always admires them. Another blessing of age and a long time relationship. I especially admire the creativity of someone like our own Dee, aka Stevieland, who can actually visualize and design such beautiful shawls. But if you don't like them, you don't have to make them or wear them. The beauty of knitting and crocheting is that everyone gets to make whatever they want and wear whatever they want. I just love that about it.

Ellie


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I LOVE shawls. By using the shawl as a scarf I believe that plenty of people do not recognize that it is a shawl. They are also perfect to use around the neck with lower cut tops. Changing out shawls or shawlettes, with one knit shier or tee shirt, my wardrobe looks bigger than it is.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I wear mine all the time. I like them better than a coat or jacket to wear to work and keep one in the car as a cover-up for my g'child when she wants a nap. Come to the MA Sheep and Wool Festival in Cummington on the 25th or 26th (just follow Rte 9 put into the Berkshires) and I suspect that you'll see lots of them unless it's over 90.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, mother of the bride. Sorry to be obtuse!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Marie from NC said:


> This is amazing. I was wondering the same thing. What is the shawl craze all about? Some are truly beautiful, but I just don't have any interest in making one. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


I can only speak for myself.....but I had never done lace before and I did a workshop here on KP and fell inlove with the process and learned so much. The techniques I learned .... I probably would not have had a reson to learn them...but now use them all the time. I don't consider myself a "little old lady" as some have suggested that's who wears them. I was actually inspired by my daughter in law at a recent wedding. She had borrowed a knitted shawl from her mom that was absolutely incredible. It was an ivory color that must have had some silk in it.....to this day I am still looking for a similar yarn so I can make my very own. I would have worn it to a ball I went to last night had I had 
one  I'm sure do another one soon.......:


----------



## mizmel (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm knitting a shawl to wear in bed when I'm sitting up reading a book during the cooler months (now I wear a sweatshirt). I plan on making one for each of my daughters to wrap in when they are sick (now they use the afghans I crocheted for them). I use a thicker wool yarn.
What I don't understand is the fascination with knitting socks! The yarn costs much more than I would usually spend for a pair of "store-bought" ones and I HATE socks that droop and sag in any way so the knitted ones would REALLY have to fit snuggly. To me, it's not worth the bother.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I love knitting socks. I knit them out of a nice sturdy wool which comes in either sport or worsted weight and is quite inexpensive. It costs me about 3.00 for a sport weight pair and about 5.00 or a wee bit more for a worsted weight pair. They do not sag or droop and seem to last forever. But...in my opinion...knitting is like everything else...we all have different likes and dislikes with one thing we like in common..knitting.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

They are seen everywhere I go here...church, meetings, mall, movies, out to dinner. I use shawl pins to keep them together, it's much easier when running errands because my arms feel less encumbered. I use shawlettes around the house (much like a scarf, except a shawl will keep your shoulders warm while doing chores, reading, knitting, etc.) WE are not sheep, so step out and do your own thing


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Patikins said:


> ...*WE are not sheep, so step out and do your own thing*


Hear! Hear! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Rr


Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I saw my first shawl wearer yesterday.
She was an elderly European woman, who is perhaps used to wearing them in Europe, but I live in Townsville which is in the tropics......it is our winter (for want of a better word) but not what I would call cold.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

brendurham said:


> You never see people in the UK wearing shawls, at least I haven't.
> Probably someone will prove me wrong though.


I have never seen anyone wearing a shawl in Wales either. Only before my time when older Welsh women wore them and wrapped their babies in them Welsh fashion.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Just into my third week of dialysis, I have found that I could really use a nice shawl, so I will get busy knitting one while there. I never thought I would have the use for one, but I find a need now as I find my shoulders getting cold. Guess I had better start shawl pattern digging and see what I have in yarn. I should be able to get quite a bit done while tied down to the machine for three hours!!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Kateannie said:


> Just into my third week of dialysis, I have found that I could really use a nice shawl, so I will get busy knitting one while there. I never thought I would have the use for one, but I find a need now as I find my shoulders getting cold. Guess I had better start shawl pattern digging and see what I have in yarn. I should be able to get quite a bit done while tied down to the machine for three hours!!


Excellent idea! I actually knit/crochet while my mom is processing


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I caught the shawl bug well over 20 years ago and made several for myself and I have worn them. Not so much now because of the rural setting in which I live. But when I worked in the "big cities" I wore shawls in Spring and Summer over business suits. They make nice wraps when there is a chill in the air, but it isn't inclimate enough for a heavy coat. They also make nice in-side wraps when heating or air vents are causing drafts. I have one shawl that I call my "bed rag", because I wear it over my shoulders when I'm reading in bed -- of course, I've fallen asleep in it many times hence the "rag" designation -- it needs to be re-blocked. With the judicious use of shawl pins, wearing a shawl can easily be a hands free experience -- you would probably be surprised at how easy they are to wear. The one thing I've found that makes wearing shawls difficult is the "over the shoulder" straps on handbags. Straps and shawls don't really go well together. And lastly, I've enjoyed the challenge of using an exquisite fine yarn to make a lovely piece that simply can't be found anywhere else and one which is basically inexpensive compared to the cost of yarn for sweaters, etc. You get a lot of knitting for a relatively small investment.


Put purse strap under shawl, easy-peasy.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I wear them when I'm at home. With two cats underfoot I'm constantly standing in a draft as I open and close the front door for them!


LOL! Gotta love our fur babies


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Dragonflylace...thanks for the pattern, your picture wearing it is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> I wear my Ashton Shawlette all the time to work. I wear it as a scarf and have received a lot of compliments. See picture.


Wonderful job, and I love the colors!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

My friends 8 year old Grand daughter asked me to make her one for her First Communion besause she didn't think a sweater looked nice over her dress. I made it short and she wore it to and from. 
I made one for her Cousin three years ago and now the youngest is coming up and wanted to know if she could have her own. They are great for dress. Fun for the little ones too.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> Dare I say it but I also think the same about shawls. I do not see folks wearing them in the UK except. very old ladies of which I am one but have never worn a shawl. There used to be a craze for wearing stoles are these regarded as almost the same. I think the lacy shawls are absolutely gorgeous but have not taken on in the UK.
> 
> I landed my self in enough trouble about your lovely dishcloths.


I have found the opposite...am also in UK and see loads of girls (young and not so young)...wearing shawls, thicker ones over their coats in winter and lovely lacy ones over summer dresses. They are especially popular at weddings, in fact I am currently making the bridal shawl for my sons fiance and she now wants one for the bridesmaid..thankfully only the one! I have also sold a fair number of the shawl pattern I designed and have another soon to be released.... it doesn't look like they will go out of favour for a while yet.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

The shawls I knit are for folks who are in the hospital recovering from surgery or in hospice. I have two for myself. I belong to a prayer shawl group at my church. I feel blessed to be able to provide shawls for people in our community. 
DotS


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Gotta chime in one more time. Off topic. When I joined this site I read rules about playing nice. I listened to them. But, I see snippy comments and I think it's rude. I rarely post now. I read stuff without signing in. I don't dare create my own topic anymore. Afraid my feelings will get hurt. Probably from here on out I'll just read stuff and not post, like I was doing.
> 
> I am sure no one cares. Just putting out there. If you gotta be rude, why are you here? If you don't like it, why are you here? I don't like it, so I will just not post, and send a personal message if I chose to respond.


Good point. I agree.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

greanise said:


> I have found the opposite...am also in UK and see loads of girls (young and not so young)...wearing shawls, thicker ones over their coats in winter and lovely lacy ones over summer dresses. They are especially popular at weddings, in fact I am currently making the bridal shawl for my sons fiance and she now wants one for the bridesmaid..thankfully only the one! I have also sold a fair number of the shawl pattern I designed and have another soon to be released.... it doesn't look like they will go out of favour for a while yet.


You and I must move indifferent circles - I haven't seen a single shawl on the Island(apart from mine!)

Edna


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

has anyone made the Simple Prayer Shaw by Kathleen Cubley from Knitting Daily? I'm halfway through and I Cannot for the life of me visualize that it will look like the photo> Shouldn't I be decreasing so that the finish end is pointed like the beginning end? Instructions just say bind off after 36". I'm a very visual person and just cannot see binding off and having it look like the beginning.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> has anyone made the Simple Prayer Shaw by Kathleen Cubley from Knitting Daily? I'm halfway through and I Cannot for the life of me visualize that it will look like the photo> Shouldn't I be decreasing so that the finish end is pointed like the beginning end? Instructions just say bind off after 36". I'm a very visual person and just cannot see binding off and having it look like the beginning.


Hello, Bunbun,
There is an error in the pattern. If you will google "simple prayer shawl Knitting Daily," there is a corrected version of the ebook that has that pattern.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> has anyone made the Simple Prayer Shaw by Kathleen Cubley from Knitting Daily? I'm halfway through and I Cannot for the life of me visualize that it will look like the photo> Shouldn't I be decreasing so that the finish end is pointed like the beginning end? Instructions just say bind off after 36". I'm a very visual person and just cannot see binding off and having it look like the beginning.


I'm not getting this one either after staring at it for a few minutes. If you are casting on 3, then you are starting at one of the points. Since you are creating the eyelet at the beginning of a row, that tells me that you are starting at the left front point. Maybe my brain will click in soon - if it does, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/11/09/3-free-sprayer-shawls-ebook-a-couple-corrections.aspx

It's not worked side-to-side, but from the bottom point up. The measurement given is for one side from bottom point to left or right tip. It is, essentially, just a half of a diagonal washcloth pattern worked in stockinette.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/11/09/3-free-sprayer-shawls-ebook-a-couple-corrections.aspx
> 
> It's not worked side-to-side, but from the bottom point up. The measurement given is for one side from bottom point to left or right tip. It is, essentially, just a half of a diagonal washcloth pattern worked in stockinette.


OK, I get that, but how do you work the other half?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> OK, I get that, but how do you work the other half?


Do you remember any high school geometry? It's a right triangle with the right angle being the starting point at the center of the bottom point with three stitches. It 'grows' until you either run out of yarn or think it's big enough; then you bind off (cast off) along the long top edge of the triangle.

_My_ favourite triangle shawl pattern is the Truly Tasha's Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/truly-tashas-shawl/people


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Boy, do I feel dense?! I completely misread the pattern - I see now that the eyelet is made on the right side on one side and on the wrong aide of the other. I've done triangular shawls beginning at a front corner, increasing till I got to the middle, then decreasing to the other corner, and I just kept looking for that in the pattern. Thank you, Jessica-jean!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Boy, do I feel dense?! I completely misread the pattern - I see now that the eyelet is made on the right side on one side and on the wrong aide of the other. I've done triangular shawls beginning at a front corner, increasing till I got to the middle, then decreasing to the other corner, and I just kept looking for that in the pattern. Thank you, Jessica-jean!


No need to feel dense. It's amazing how many times I trip over my own expectations!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Leonne said:


> I have knitted shawls for years for friends, family and myself. The shawls I knit are triangular which I find handy to spruce up a sweater or jacket when the weather permits. In the winter I wear one on my head and fold it around my neck under my coat. Also when draped around the shoulders it can be fastened with a pretty pin.
> I guess knitting and wearing a shawl is a personal reflection of how you want to look fashionwise. They are a great fashion accessory too. With the selection of yarns available each one knitted would be like a piece of art, wonderful!


Amen.
I bet that these ladies never thought that someday they would famous. They wore shawls.
 :thumbup:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Like the first poster, I too have almost grown weary of the plethora of shawl patterns...I have often thought of connecting one and making it into a poncho, and making armholes in the side seams...but then, most shawls don't have those...I still plan to finish this poncho that I have restarted I think at least 100 times, the last because Michael's discontinued the yarn I was using!!!! Grrrr @ Michael's!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> Amen.
> I bet that these ladies never thought that someday they would famous. They wore shawls.
> :thumbup:


Good call!:thumbup:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

JoanValJoan said:


> I thought her question was very sensitive and tactful. Your response was a bit snippy.
> What am I missing?


I agree completely, Joan. I read that and was amazed by the comment, since I saw only good humor and a lot of tact in the questioner's post. Each to her own, I guess.


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

My church has a group of women that meet once a month to make shawls to donate to nursing homes, hospice or the people in the hospital. Anyone can use them if they are depressed terminal or just plain needs comfort of some sort. Ours has a prayer attached and is blessed before they are ready to give out. In our church they are very much in demand. They are handy on a cool night and that is what we use them for.
Babie


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

I belong to a prayer shawl ministry at my church and have been making shawls for over a year. We make these shawls to people who are in need of comfort. The shawls are given to nursing homes, hospice, hospital and even some of our parishioners request them to give to someone that they know that's in need. They are very much in demand. They come with a prayer attached and are blessed before they are given out.
Babie


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Meyow said:


> OK! Every pattern book, everywhere I look online, there are, admittedly lovely patterns for shawls. Everywhere! Every shape! Every possible yarn! Shawls are obviously a very Big Deal! I could start now and knit until my arms fell off and I would have only scratched the surface of shawl-dom!
> Here's my question: Where do they go? I have NEVER, ever seen anyone actually wearing one. And frankly, I think I wouldn't wear one either. I think it would be a nuisance, and I'd probably take it off and lose it the first time I attempted to wear it. What am I missing????? :?


I ask myself that same question and yet I still find myself printing out the patterns...but I'm hoping to maybe adapt a shawl pattern into a light weight poncho...or even a regular or heavier poncho...I recall many many years ago, back in Omaha, either having a shawl, or my mother or an aunt had one, but the biggest problem is they constantly fall off the shoulders....AND, they can easily be drug through food, or heaven forbid, through or across the stove...I would hope noone would be wearing one when cooking, but you never know...
And, as stated above, the only reason I have printed shawl patterns...is to try to adapt them to a poncho pattern...not being a 'designer', I have never actually made a poncho using a shawl pattern....But I have often asked the same question...since I have never seen anyone wearing a shawl here...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think many have lost the point of the question that was posted...she merely asked where people wear them, as she never sees them where she lives...it wasn't to say she wouldn't wear one because no one she knows or sees wears one...why is it assumed that we are all geese, following only to be fed...? I know I never see anyone around my area wearing a shawl...but it doesn't mean I wouldn't wear one IF I wanted to make one. I also never see anyone wearing those ruffle scarves, yet I have made many, and have even worn them and given one away...
Oh, and being 75, I am certainly considered an 'elderly' woman, but I wear sweatshirts, hoodies, an occasional sweater, but a shawl I just don't see as a practical piece of clothing. I don't give a care if other people somewhere wear them...I don't.

And as I have stated on a couple of occassions here, I look at shawl patterns to see if I can possibly use them to make a poncho. Also, a shawl has no pockets, but I can and do make pockets for my ponchos...
Now, I'm off to look at some other topic...things have a way of becoming too 'personal' in a lot of these posts.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Patikins said:


> Put purse strap under shawl, easy-peasy.


between a purse on your shoulder, a shawl on top of that and then your car's seat belt, it takes a magician sometimes to just get out of my car. LOL


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

rderemer said:


> Yep! Those are the ones.


I'm not hippie, not young and love to wear shawls. My grand daughter even brought me back a beautiful silk one from the museum of art in New York city. It is gorgeous. upon reading some of these comments I'd like to add that I don't wear them to attract attention to myself like some have said, I wear them because it seems like when we go out to eat there is always a draft. Due to my non resistance to almost anything i can not afford to catch a sniffle or a cold. Makes me odd? I don't care, at 79 I feel like I can do what i want, no insult intended but to each his own. Hard to believe there is about 21 pages about this matter. Why ??


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

Prayer Shawls are usually made with a group of people, mostly a church group. They are made and a prayer card is attached, blessed by the church and are for people suffering depression, cancer, some other illness and any one that wants comfort. They are made with prayer and love and all kinds of yarns and patterns. They are sent to Hospice, the hospital, nursing homes or anyone that requests one. The lady that commented about wearing one because some place's are chilly, they come in handy. Sorry that some people just don't understand the different reasons and use's the shawls are used for. Ya all have a good day!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

My wife wears them when she sits on the couch watching TV.
My mother also wore them in the house when she was cold.
My grandmother and landlady, where I grew up, wore them around the house too.
Dick


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I knit them all the time and were them anywhere you would wear a sweater. When I first started wearing them 20 year ago not seeing many others wearing, but now more and more. If you get an old pin or some thing from an antique store they will not fall off. When ever I go out people compliment me and make me feel terrific. There are many ways to wear and many types to try. 
Hope you make a small one and try it , Happy knitting Linda


----------



## shardrem11 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. I have made many shawls of different sizes and shapes. I wear them all the time - winter (outside my coat) over a white shirt (looks great) - fall - spring and summer (in the evenings). Everytime I do people are always asking me where did I get that shawl. When I tell them I made it - it becomes a great conversation and sometimes a new friend. And if I am lucky a new knitting friend. Try it. You'll be surprised!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Jenseydun said:


> I am a school teacher and you never know what the temperature will be in my classroom! I keep a shawl I made on the back of my desk chair. It is a large rectangle made from homespun. It looks pretty there and has come in very handy on days when the heat isn't working properly.


I wear mine at school all the time. especially in long meetings and when meeting with upset parents.. great on playgouund and my shawls keep me grounded. I have even started teaching some parent to knit shawls afterschool. As my heater never works a shawl is the answer. This year I may again get a grant to teach my first graders to knit. We make squares sew together and give to charity. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Many are gifts to people who want to take the chill off while sitting. I've seen them as lovely light wraps with dresses for weddings etc.


I made a shawl for dil for her wedding. She now wears it all the time she is young and finds resturants air cold. My son wants a Sephen
West small one for his office. 
Wedding = lace shawl. Jean running around day = a shawl with more substance. Need a hug day =any type of shawl Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Novasea said:


> Yesterday I spent most of the day looking at shawl designs trying to see which ones might stay on the best. It seems as if those with some shoulder shaping might stay on well. I am wondering if a Faroese shaped shawl would be good too. I saw some that were sort of squared off in the back...as opposed to pointed...these sort of caught my eye.


I love my Faroese it stays on and makes me feel good.Happy knitting Linda


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

shirley323759 said:


> I have never seen anyone wearing a shawl in Wales either. Only before my time when older Welsh women wore them and wrapped their babies in them Welsh fashion.


Oh yes! I remember seeing women from the valleys shopping in Cardiff when I was a little girl in the 50s. Their babies looked so secure. I used to wonder how they managed it and left their arms free for other things.
Thanks for the memory.


----------

